# Most in Demand fish and least available



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

What would you all say the most in demand fish is and in addition is least available?


----------



## CichlidLover2 (Jul 31, 2005)

Used to be Demasoni for me 

They can get pretty expensive in some places, as far as I know only a couple people near me breed them.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Seems vary from place to place around the country. around here Nics are nearly impossible to find, but most other things rotate through at some point. rotkiel Sevs are pretty difficult to find here as well.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Unfortunately, whatever fish it is, the market will be saturated by the time you grow out fry old enough to sell, LOL.


----------



## maddyfish (Jul 23, 2004)

Keep and breed a fish that you like is my first suggestion.

But, also breed a fish worth having.

For instance, I have been wanting to set up livebearer tank for my daughter, so instead of just getting your plain old hybrid wag tail platys, we have found some Endler's livebearers.
Or say you want to breed red devils. Might as well start with good stock from Rapps, instead of mixed fish from petsmart.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

DJRansome said:


> Unfortunately, whatever fish it is, the market will be saturated by the time you grow out fry old enough to sell, LOL.


Isn't that the truth? 

Then you wind up sitting on a tank full of fish that no one wants!

That's why I got out of breeding, and give away more fish than I sell these days!


----------



## CichlidLover2 (Jul 31, 2005)

cichlidaholic said:


> DJRansome said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately, whatever fish it is, the market will be saturated by the time you grow out fry old enough to sell, LOL.
> ...


Dont jinx me I just started breeding Dems and I have a lot of customers! 

Lucky me? *knock on wood*


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

CichlidLover2 said:


> cichlidaholic said:
> 
> 
> > DJRansome said:
> ...


It just doesn't take long to saturate the market in your area with any species, so all in all, you'd better be doing it for the fun of it, and you're better off NOT to get too attached to a species if you're doing it for money.

I sold my demasoni at 12 for $50. Within 6 months, I couldn't give them away, and these were F2!


----------



## trimac (Mar 27, 2003)

Gulper Catfish-on high demand rare and expensive!


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

CichlidLover2 said:


> cichlidaholic said:
> 
> 
> > DJRansome said:
> ...


Thats because we connesieurs are far and few between. Theres more "ooh look at the pretty fishie" types then people in the know or willing to know. Nothing like spending top dollar & then selling good fry for pennies.


----------



## thecookiemonster (Apr 21, 2007)

If you are looking to turn a profit, go with breeding arowanas or something, heaps of people buy them, and where i live you selll them for over $100 each.
Or grow emersed plants and be willing to ship them


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

Petrochromis red bulu. Good luck getting your hands on any though... and if you do you should almost have to pass a qualification exam to be allowed to keep them. A gold mine if you could breed them though... Check out this thread:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=152007


----------



## CichlidLover2 (Jul 31, 2005)

I never said I was in it for the money, but I wouldn't mind selling some fry that I have. It's not like I force them to breed, they do it on their own and I reap the benefits. Nothing wrong with that. I enjoy my fish and I enjoy making money. I see no problems there.


----------



## rogersb (May 21, 2007)

How do you decide what's in demand? Stuff i want but can't find? That doesn't make it in demand  I drove several hours to get my tropheus lupota and 6 or 7 months later got a few duboisi as dithers. The dubs grew up quickly and needed to be moved on. Bear in mind that my LFS has had dubs twice since I've been going there in the last 4 years. I put them on aquabid, craigslist, the forum here, and several other fish sites. I even started the auction for a dollar and got zero bids.

If you really wanted to turn a profit, I'd say enant kilesa is the way to go. Try to find some and pay a fair price.


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

> How do you decide what's in demand?


 Good question. One way to estimate this would to be looking at supply and price. One thing that makes the money side of this hobby interesting is how isolated various markets are from another which is most likely because the high transportation cost of shipping live animals that have to be in warm water. Also the markets are easy to saturate because so many fish species have such large brood sizes and the scale of fish sold of any particular species isn't really large enough to support a local breeder making excess profit for any long period of time.


----------



## Taratron (Mar 17, 2004)

Other than zebra plecos, are there any fish that high in rarely flucuating demand?

I'd think the key would be breeding a fish that is very rare, and does not produce many offspring.


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

You must be referring to the same zebra plecos that were like $15 in most LFS a few years ago...


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

Those tropheus mentioned on the previous page. Many of the Tang cichlids are really rare and expensive due to the area they're in and how difficult it is to get to them. Some are also technically in protected areas so you have to pay bribes and other "fees" to even be allowed to collect them.

Heck, I remember barely a year ago Pseudotropheus sp. Blue Dolphin are considered hard to come by. Now I find the cichlids at even crappy LFS.


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

I know Denison Barbs are some what rare and come with a high price for a schooling fish.


----------

